
Facebook hack affected 3M in Europe - tareqak
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/10/16/facebook-hack-affected-3-million-in-europe-first-big-test-for-gdpr.html
======
tareqak
Original title: "Facebook hack affected 3 million in Europe, creating the
first big test for privacy regulation there" (20 characters over)

